# Jaina - 4 months



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Hand Stacked;

































Free Stacked;

























Movement;


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Truly!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I agree, absolutely beautiful puppy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

PRETTY!! And holds a stack to boot!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

She is SO pretty!! Her pigment is just amazing!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What they said...


----------



## KLP23 (Dec 7, 2010)

What a gorgeous looking dog!


----------

